# 2007 335i Sedan w/ Sport Package - Wheel Offset



## FeedEmBeans (Jan 3, 2006)

I am researching my winter wheel set options for my 335i sedan. I want to buy 17 x 8 reproductions of my current style 162 wheels, narrower and shorter to maximize winter traction and I am cheap, reproductions because I am cheap.  My targeted source for style 162s ($599/set) is out of stock. They do have style 124 wheels (E60), which appear basically identical except the offset is 38 mm versus 34 mm of the 162s.

I ran an offset calculator. The rears are not an issue because I am moving from 8.5's to 8's. I'll have more clearance inside and outside the wheel. The fronts will move in 4 mm. 

Is a 4 mm offset increase enough to create an inner clearance issue on the front wheels of an E90?

If someone can point me to a source for new 17 x 8 162s for $599 I'll take them and avoid the issue altogether. :thumbup:

Thanks,

Beans


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Try this link, it should help answer your quesiton

http://www.e90post.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=12


----------

